# FS Various Aquarium equipment/supplies



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,

This will be a list of various aquarium supplies I find as I clean out my garage. I know I posted some other stuff with my 22g tank that's for sale but I think this way will be easier especially for smaller stuff. So I'm just going to get it started with a couple of things. The lowest price I'm going to list is $5. I know I can post FF but I get too many no shows when it comes to that. No way I'm doing that again. Is it possible that some items end up FF anyway when you show up as as promised? Perhaps....

*Garage clean out list:*

Eheim 2234 filter for parts only. Head/motor is burnt out but I kept it in case I wanted to salvage O rings, etc... $20

1.5" Reinforced PVC hose - more than 20 feet. This thing is a monster...huge diameter. $25

3 foot Coralife Power Compact light. Includes feet to sit on the rim of the tank which I purchased separately. Here's a link to what it looks like. Amazon.com: Coralife Freshwater Aqualight, Single Linear Strip Light, 1X96W, 36 inch: Pet Supplies $40. PRICE DROP TO $30.

Black aluminum heat sinks - $10 for 18 of them. The heat sinks measure 146mmx33mmx29mm. I can send you a picture if interested. I was going to use them to build a DIY LED light but never had the time.

Durso Standpipes for 1.5" bulkheads. One pair with intake strainers. Looks like this.






Bought them from the Durso site. Asking $25 for the 2 standpipes.

12V Dimmer for LED DIY or whatever else you want to do with them. They look like this






$5 each or all 3 for $10.

I'll continue to update this list as I find things that I don't need. Thanks all for looking.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Added a bunch more stuff.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

What is the color for both of the sand?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

The PFS is a tan colour. The Target sand (that I got from Lordco) is more or less white.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

How fine is the silica sand compared to the pool filter sand? Would it be easily disturbed by bottom feeding fish?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I believe it will be slightly finer than PFS, but they are pretty close. It is much more uniform in colour (white).



wsl said:


> How fine is the silica sand compared to the pool filter sand? Would it be easily disturbed by bottom feeding fish?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

PFS sold. List updated. More to come.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

List updated with equipment.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

The fluval heater is the one with the digital temperature display?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

jobber said:


> The fluval heater is the one with the digital temperature display?


Yup, it is with the digital display. The backlit display will be backlit in red when the temp is higher than the pre-set, and blue when its lower. Pretty neat. Nice heaters but its just sitting around collecting dust.

Looks like this.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

New items added.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Added used Python water changer and practically new Sybon Refractometer.


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Pm sent!!!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

List updated. 

Etronic heaters on hold.
AC20 sold.
Python and Lifegard Customflow on hold. 

Thanks all!


----------



## koiwana (May 15, 2010)

5 gal. bio-balls still there ?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

koiwana said:


> 5 gal. bio-balls still there ?


Yup

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## koiwana (May 15, 2010)

how & where to pick up ?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

koiwana said:


> how & where to pick up ?


Pm'ed you.

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

All heaters sold. Thanks! 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Python and Customflow kit on hold. Thanks.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bio balls sold. Thanks! 

Still a few great items left. 

3 footer Coralife light. Price drop to $30 until further notice. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## Treemedic (Nov 8, 2012)

Do you still have the Sybon Refractometer?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Treemedic said:


> Do you still have the Sybon Refractometer?


Yup, still got that one. PM me if you want to pick it up. Thx.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Python and Customflow gone. Thanks Dave!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Refractometer on hold. 

Added Durso Standpipes.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Refractometer gone. Thanks! 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Added some 12V Dimmer switches that I had stashed away when I was foolishly thinking I had time to build a DIY LED fixture.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Added more goodies. A couple of Vertex brand products. A UF20 media reactor and a RODI water filter. Check it out on page one!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

RODI unit and Durso pipes on hold.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Vertex reactor sold. Thanks!


----------

